
CVE-2020-10683 Dom4J XXE - based2
https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1694235
======
based2
[https://github.com/dom4j/dom4j/commit/a822852](https://github.com/dom4j/dom4j/commit/a822852)

